# IBS D - success with fibre



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi allI posted about two or three weeks ago after coming out of a week long hospital stay, being housebound and in a right mess. A little background, I am 19 and have had gut trouble for years, without loperamide i would be in the bathroom every 20 mins or so. And at least three times during the night. Not fun and totally exhausting! My gastroent took me off all my meds to see what would happen, and as I told him every 20 mins or so I would pass small amounts of mucus or very soft stools [not a 'true' D but still horrid - sorry if TMI]. He decided that the problem was incomplete evacuation and food moving through my tract too quickly to form good BMs. He then put me on fiber [fibergel/ispagel] to be taken with half the recommended water. I thought he was crazy giving someone going that often what is marketed as a laxative! The first week on fibre was awful, no improvement and so much gas I nearly gave up. But two weeks later and I'm doing 2 or three good BMS each day. I never thought this day would come and I'm reluctant to pin all my hopes on this after such a short time but I'm just glad that there might be hope. I know I'll have rocky times to come but I thought my life was over before it had started, and the key thing I have learned is that when you feel like there is no way out of this, there will be something that can help ease the pain, and the awful times will pass. I know that the solution to this is different for everyone but I make this post in the hope that if nothing else I can help someone else feel a bit better about a crummy situation







ps i also take amiptriptyline for pain and nexium for GERD


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for telling us about that. Sounds like you have a doctor that is understanding not like a lot around.I started to have fibre on my cereal every morning after a Nutitionist told me and it did help a little but not much to make a difference, it is suppose to bulk up in bowel to stop D but if take too much then you get D.My doctor is trying a new tablet on me and I think it is just a bandaid as he said I can't be on it long, but after 2 weeks and having to up the dose I have finally had a bit of freedom from the loo. What gets me is they all do not know what to give you to help, I don't want to be on anti d tablets everyday and I have been able to do that with this new medication, but when I have the urge to go to the loo I have to find one still quick even if not D, and that does worry me a bit. He thinks it is called bulking when all the acid comes rushing in at once, as I had my Gallbladder out so bile comes direct now.I live in Australia and will see if that is available over here.I was on Nexium but went off of it as when I read up on it I did not like what I was reading and have felt ok without it. I put a couple of telephone books under the legs of my bed at the top to raise it and think that is what has helped with reflux.I am trying not to have a lot of medications unless they are natural as with the side affects sometimes worse off.Anyway good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

My Gastro doctor told me to use Fiber , so I bought some Benefiber chewable tablets.The dose can be 5 tablets 3 times aday. This is suppose to bulk up your stool so it won't be so watery.Some days it works and my stool is softer , but not straight watery. Other days , it doesn't make a difference at all.


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

Ive started to take my fybogel, its been about a week now. I was taking two sashets a day, one after breakfast and dinner. As i had been constipated on and off for a few weeks and it was causing so much pain. But ive noticed now i go to the toilet but dont completly go and i have to go several times to get relief then il go again later much the same..I think its the fybogel, im not usally like this. But my doctor explained that it could be a possible backlog from being constipated and it might take a few days for my body to eliminate all that has bunged up in my body..I dont think i have ibs-D. If i take immodium i get bunged up bad for weeks, and then wen i go its horrible, sore etc..I prefer to naturally let it go through. I didnt know it helps diaherah though, never told that before.


----------



## Lizamarie (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi All im new to this, just joined today after being put on Citalopram for IBS, so far they are makin me drowsy and light headed not good but i will try anything... As for your Fibre Questions, Ive started talkin PSYLLIUM HUSK, it's more natural then Fybergel or any other Fibre, its pure soluble fibre. Take one before meals. They stop D and bulk you up a bit more. They also cleanse ur system and can help loose a few lbs!! DO NOT take too many tho, I did this and was in terrible pain with trapped wind!!!


----------



## poeticsong725 (May 1, 2009)

I take amitriptyline as well...as an antispasmodic (it's an antidepressent/antianxiety, but in low doses can be used this way).I have had mixed results with fiber...sometimes it just makes things more mucousy, and other times, it does absolutely nothing...though during my recent C episode (it goes back n forth) I think fiber was what saved me from having a serious longterm problem with the C.I have been told peppermint tea can help, but I am skeptical, especially since I'm not a fan of mint teas...can anyone attest to this working?


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I drink peppermint tea, its much nicer with a bit of honey in it as it makes it sweeter. It helps with bloating ive noticed. I stopped eating cos my stmach was in so much pain, now im on meal replacement drinks and will have to slowly introduce all my fav foods back in my diet. Ive been put on anti-depresants too. Ibs runs in my family as does depression, so i think in my case depression is what causes my ibs. Usally im constipated and bloated, but lately ive had spells of having to go to the toilet alot! I had daiherah yesterday for hours, i was hot and sweaty so mum was thinking it might be a mixture of my ibs and a virus going around. I didnt find fybogel worked, just made me need to go more and looser.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

Great news!I also had fabulous resultes with fybogel - I think I'm getting over it properly now, but back when IBS was wrecking my life so much it was bring me to tears I switched to fybogel - it gave me my life back.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I've tried the whole fiber thing. From Heathers acacia fiber to fibercon tablets and noticed some improvement but not as much as im looking for. Yes, this mixed with imodium or antispasmodics and peppermint tea and probiotics will definitly improve most peoples symptoms (heck, even cure some) but with me i still get the cramps, gas, occasional pains associated with IBS. I have 2-3 soft bowel movements a day but this is after 7 months of this current bout. It will get you out and functioning but if your like me it isn't enough. Feeling a little bit better then miserable should not be a substitute for feeling healthy.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have IBS-D suffered for 9 years, last 3 bad, but the last 4 months constant loose bms 2-3 a day and when you are not expecting it.  I take 2 Immodium one day then 1 immodium the next, sometimes it works , sometimes it doesnt, I never know wether to try fiber or not, some say it helps IBS-D some say it makes it worse, If you can take fibre to help bulk up the diarrhoea, what fibre and how do you take it. its so confusing.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> I have IBS-D suffered for 9 years, last 3 bad, but the last 4 months constant loose bms 2-3 a day and when you are not expecting it. I take 2 Immodium one day then 1 immodium the next, sometimes it works , sometimes it doesnt, I never know wether to try fiber or not, some say it helps IBS-D some say it makes it worse, If you can take fibre to help bulk up the diarrhoea, what fibre and how do you take it. its so confusing.


Any type of fiber supplement that they sell at your local grocery will work. Just make sure its not one with artificial sweetener. I've used the fibercon tablets I take about 3 of them 3 times a day. You have to gradually work your way up to the maximum dosage or it will cause lots of gas and bloating. Hope this helps.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Cherrypie, Look at the website, www....com, it has lots of information explaining the different types of fibre, soluble or insoluble. I have been eating this way for few months and I think it has helped quite a bit. If I eat the wrong type (which are the things I automatically thought of as fibre) they made things worse - ie) shreddies cereal.Hope this helps, I think it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Not all fiber supplements are created equal!!Do your homework before running out and buying.One very important piece of advice, regardless of what you buy, and that is to go VERY VERY slowly when you start taking any fiber supplement.Take a tiny amount to start and gradually build up as your tolerance allows.Thai


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi ClaireukDo you take soluable fibre supplements or just eat soluable fibre foods, if you take a supplement, what is it.Does anyone have any good soluable fibre supplements to take for IBS-D, i live in england.


----------

